# Add Note after Marked as Delivered ?



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Add Note after Marked as Delivered ?

Is this possible?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Too late I believe. Also adding note is for the drivers, the deliveree never sees it.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Add Note after Marked as Delivered ?
> 
> Is this possible?


Yes! but you have to drink lot of water/liquids to leave a mark everywhere lol


----------

